# My new record - 4.5h block done in 1.75h



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

4.5h $90 block (145pm start) done in 1.75h. 💪

Previous best was 2h on the dot.

$51.42/hr

I'm sure going to miss these kind of numbers once the SIP is lifted and traffic jams make it not economical to do Flex anymore


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Hand Sanitizer? I'm lucky if I get a mask at check-in. I eventually always get the mask but never got sanitizer.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah, they will offer you a squirt from a garden pump sprayer bottle of some fail hand sanitizer solution which I suspect is just some isopropyl alcohol based on smell and consistency.

They will also offer a mask but reach into the box with their bare hands and hand it to you.

I always refuse both; I have my own masks and hand sanitizer. I also try, when possible, to wash my hands at every opportunity when a sink is conveniently available. I've also used bottled water to wash my hands, puncturing a tiny hole in the cap with a knife for rinsing


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> 4.5h $90 block (145pm start) done in 1.75h.


Who's a clever boy, then?? Well done!!!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Ted L. said:


> Hand Sanitizer? I'm lucky if I get a mask at check-in. I eventually always get the mask but never got sanitizer.


We can get high quality sanitizer in ziploc bags (3oz) for every route we take at Fresh. Have to ask. Same for masks. At warehouse they will give a mask as we check in (reach in box) and maybe one wipe. Whole foods, mask and sanitizer (not 'to go' package) and temp check every time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I did the same today. 2 45 - 7 15, was done with 40 packages by 4 30. All in the same neighborhood.

This never happens when they actually give you packages. Of course there may be once or twice you get paid for no route, or they only give you 1 or 2 packages. But how often does that happen.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The only time that I got close to 3 hours to finish a 4.5 our route was my first day doing it. Since then, I've come up with a system that shaves off a lot of time. I've never had one go over 2.5 hours yet.

I believe the routes are sized with time estimates in mind for normal, pre-virus traffic.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You're just in a smaller delivery area. When they send you to a neighboring state or 2 counties away here, you'll be doing 150+ miles and 6-7 hours to do a 4.5 to 5 hour route.

My last "5 hour" route went from 2 to 8 43 PM, plus an hour drive back. Being I was at the warehouse at 1 45, that 5 hour route took 8 hours.

There's a county here that's all deep dirt roads that they send you to on longer routes, thinking it's a paved parkway surrounded by palm trees for all they care. 

I rarely take routes over 4 hours anymore just because of how badly they are screwed up.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

if it weren't for the virus, I can easily see how I 4.5 hour block can take 4.5 or more hours. The traffic would normally be intense gridlock and parking will be next to impossible. Which is why I mentioned that these figures were likely not adjusted to take into account that there is zero traffic due to the virus right now.

I rarely drive over 5 miles from the first to last destination. I have had as much as around 15 or so miles of driving in between, but it's rare.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The traffic helps. But not everything. The 4.5 hr they gave me yesterday was 10 packages short of the itinerary, and still took the full 4.5 plus an hour drive back. 3 cities in 2 counties I had never seen a route that stupid.

I have to be ok with most of the routes but sometimes it's not worth it for sure.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I work in a very dense urban city. Traffic is everything


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Damnit. Came close to matching my record, but fell shy of ONE MINUTE.

4.5h large vehicle block done in 1h46m.

Beautiful day out by the Pacific ocean.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Serves me right, being all smug yesterday; my block from hell today took over 3 hours, which sets a new record for me for the longest ever for a 4.5h block. Win some, lose some. When I saw the city on the labels as I scanned the cart, I already knew I was in for a rude one before the first package was delivered.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Going on 6 hours for my 4.5 yesterday. Traffic is back and they never included it to begin with. No more 4.5s. Which I think are just 5 hr routes anyways because I don't even see 5hr routes offered anymore.


----------

